# Routeur Wifi derriere SFRbox (NB6)



## baudouin62 (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

je suis petit nouveau sur le forum.
D'avance, je remercie toutes les bonnes âmes qui pourront me donner un coup de 

voici mon probleme:
J'ai une maison sur 4 étages
Box SFR (NB6) niveau 0 
piece de vie avec TV au niveau 1
chambre et bureau au niveau 2
chambres niveau 3

probleme:le wifi ne passe pas aux 2 eme et 3 eme étages!
on m'a déconseillé le CPL car installation en triphasé.
En revanche des cables RJ45 sont passés dans toute la maison et communiquent toutes vers le niveau 0.

mon projet: mettre un routeur wifi au niveau 2, relié en ethernet avec la box, de façon à avoir un signal correct sur les niveau 1, 2 et 3.

on m'a conseillé un routeur Wifi Belkin N600, mais le paramétrage est casse tete malgré une interface en français ! (je ne maitrise pas encore bien tout le vocabulaire "réseau").

n'ayant pas trouvé de discussion répondant à ce problème, merci d'avance de vos conseils


----------



## Polo35230 (15 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Il y a des solutions plus simples à mettre en oeuvre, du genre:
Un répéteur wifi au niveau 1 ou 2 (pour prolonger le signal wifi de la Box), mais il faudrait pouvoir tester avant d'acheter...
Un point d'accès wifi disposant d'une interface ethernet Rj45 (genre Airport Express) pour se connecter à la box via le câblage. Peut-être la meilleure solution dans votre cas.

Après, la solution du routeur Belkin N600 marchera, mais si on veut faire les choses simplement, il faudra l'utiliser comme un switch wifi, sans configurer la partie routeur, et sans rien connecter sur le port ADSL.
Dans un premier temps, je ne passerais pas par le programme d'installation.
Je pense qu'en connectant la box sur un port Lan du Belkin (pas le port Adsl) et un autre équipement en ethernet (sur un autre port Lan du Belkin), ça devrait marcher sans rien configurer.
Après, faut voir si en passant par le point d'accès wifi (en utilisant le SSID de base et le mot de passe Belkin), c'est aussi simple. C'est à tester, mais ça pourrait le faire... Donc, toujours sans passer par le programme d'installation, configurer Airport (qui doit voir le réseau wifi du Belkin) et rentrer la clé (le mot de passe).

Si ça ne marche pas, il faudra se connecter à l'interface d'administration du routeur et plonger dans la doc du Belkin pour le configurer en mode pont (port ADSL connecté à la box), et désactiver le serveur DHCP s'il est activé par défaut.


----------

